
How To Create a Successful Web 2.0 Company - jcct11
http://www.unionsquareventures.com/2005/10/10_steps_to_a_h.html
======
acgourley
Do these kinds of articles irk anyone else?

"So how are you going to run www.bullshitr.com?"

"I dunno, but I was thinking of making a template Web 2.0 Company."

"Really? I heard about those in Bussiness Week!"

"Yeah, I think I'll start by following these over generalized and weakly
supported tips I read on a blog."

~~~
pg
The article's a list of (mostly) necessary rather than sufficient conditions.
But even that is rare enough.

~~~
acgourley
Most of the tips are actually good advice that has been supported or
demonstrated hundreds of times already. My annoyance stems from something else
I can't quite put my finger on.

Maybe it's this tendency to say all new web companies need to follow a strict
template, maybe it's that anyone who needed this list isn't going to be
successful running that kind of company.

Then again, it might be good some of this advice is getting parroted around,
so that less hip investors don't give you odd looks when you say you're not
charging for your service.

